# heylo everyone !



## Mantida (Jun 10, 2007)

of course, mantids are my life


----------



## Ian (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum mantida!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome! I guess you're life is here with us then. Haha...


----------

